# Mileage rates - getting enough?



## katcos (9 Oct 2013)

Closed


----------



## so-crates (9 Oct 2013)

Frankly,

that sounds stingy

Have a read here http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...liefs/employment_tax_credits_and_reliefs.html

and here
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it51.html

and see if they help.

The benefit-in-kind argument would kick in if they were paying a rate which was higher than the civil service rate - insofar as I can tell... they aren't.

P.S. - Not sure why you say "I need women advice" - for the question you ask, it doesn't make a blind bit of difference if you are a woman or a man.


----------



## katcos (9 Oct 2013)

Thanks - stingy just about sums it up.
 I'll take a look at those links now....

Regarding the "women advice" .... that was a typo.....was supposed to say "some", don't know where the "women" came from ! Ha! 
Thanks again.


----------



## Joe_90 (9 Oct 2013)

Depending on what type of car you have an average might be 10km per litre, at €1.54 per litre that a fuel cost of 15.4c per km.  Not much room at 19c then.


----------



## vandriver (9 Oct 2013)

Ok petrol round here is 1.54 a litre.Doing long journeys in a petrol car you should get 15 km per litre,so at least your petrol costs would be about 10c per km.As you have done 16000 km,you have about e800 spare to pay for your service and tyres(as an aside,you didn't wear all 4 tyres out in 16k kms).
I'm sure you'd love to be paid civil service rates,but they do seem extraordinarily generous in this day and age.


----------



## vandriver (9 Oct 2013)

Just as a thought,what provisions would be put in place if your car broke down for a while?


----------



## so-crates (9 Oct 2013)

Just to clarify, I'm not advocating CS rates and I doubt you would get them - but the manager has responded to say you would run afoul of BIK. From what I can see, that excuse has little merit.


----------



## Deas (9 Oct 2013)

The rate being offered seems way off the mark.  Check out AA motoring costs:
[broken link removed]

What industry are you in that they are benchmarked so low?  Given the mileage you are doing I would expect that a company car should be in order.

This should be the information you need to challenge your boss - outlined by emmissions bands.  

Also, there is no BIK applicable to cash payments that I'm aware of.


----------



## Purple (9 Oct 2013)

We pay €0.35 per Km and Revenue have never had a problem with that. 
19 cents is way too low and will not cover your costs (fuel, depreciation, servicing, tyres etc.). I presume it's 19 cents and not .19 cents. That really would be stingy!


----------



## vandriver (9 Oct 2013)

19c will probably just about cover expenses and fuel.Should an employer be covering your depreciation though?The car wasn't bought wholly and exclusively for the job.


----------



## Deas (9 Oct 2013)

vandriver said:


> 19c will probably just about cover expenses and fuel.Should an employer be covering your depreciation though?The car wasn't bought wholly and exclusively for the job.


 

Only of the car is in the Band A emmissions tax band per the AA.  Anything greater than this and the cost is greater than 19c per mile.


----------



## DB74 (9 Oct 2013)

vandriver said:


> 19c will probably just about cover expenses and fuel.Should an employer be covering your depreciation though?The car wasn't bought wholly and exclusively for the job.



It doesn't matter what the car was bought for. It's being used for business purposes. Unfortunately there is no minimum limit for employee motoring expenses so basically it's whatever is agreed between employer & employee.

There is a provision for an employee to claim wear & tear and running expenses where they use their own private vehicle for business purposes and get no/very little expenses so it may be worth dong the calculations on this and claiming something on it.

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/forms/claim-car-expenses-capital-allowances.pdf


----------



## unsub (9 Oct 2013)

Suggest you double check your contract, was "occasional driving" defined? What is the industry you are in? You probably need around 40 cents per km to fully fund your car.  
You also need to check your car insurance. Private and personal use may not cover you in the even of an accident between site visits.


----------



## PolkaDot (10 Oct 2013)

19c is rubbish and while it might in theory cover petrol and a small bit of maintenance, you are substantially devaluing your car.


----------



## katcos (11 Oct 2013)

Thank you all so much. I got this resolved with work thx to your sound advice.


----------



## vandriver (11 Oct 2013)

katcos said:


> Thank you all so much. I got this resolved with work thx to your sound advice.



It's an anonymous forum,give us a hint!


----------

